# Spam Mails mit Outlook Express filtern



## Hase007 (2 Januar 2003)

Ich lese immer wieder von Leuten die von Spam Mails geplagt werden und Outlook benutzen.
Dabei bietet Outlook Express die Möglichkeit solche dubiosen Spam Mails zu filtern.
Wenn ihr mal unter dem Munüpunkt:
Extras>Nachrichtenregeln>Liste der blockierten Absender>Nachrichtenregeln.
schaut, dann könnt ihr eine Regel erstellen was mit einer Mail gemacht werden soll.
z.b.:
Neue Regel erstellen> Enthält den Text "Text" im Nachrichtentext> Nachricht löschen> Als Text z.b. 
"Kontaktanzeige"
"100%kostenlos"
"Zugangssoftware" eingeben.
Dann wandert jede Mail die dießen Nachrichtentext enthält in den Müll. :lol: 

Schaut euch doch in den Menü etwas um. Man kann damit Spammails nahezu abstellen.

Ausserdem kann man auch E-Mail Adressen sperren.
Wenn man bei Blockierte Absender "mailing%@%.%" einträgt,
dann werden schon mal alle Absender die mit mailing beginnen gelöscht.

ciao...
viel Spass beim spielen mit den Outlook Filter.


----------



## Heiko (2 Januar 2003)

Das setzt aber einen Punkt zu spät an:
Da hast Du den SPAM nämlich schon auf dem Rechner und er hat Dich schon Dein Geld gekostet. SPAM darf garnicht erst bis zum eigenen Rechner vordringen.

BTW: Off-topic, deswegen verschoben.


----------



## Hase007 (2 Januar 2003)

Nöö. 

Ich glaub du hast dir Outlook auch noch nicht so richtig angeschaut.
Wenn ich einen Filter erstelle prüfe ich natürlich erst mal wass alles so in den Müll wandert. Es könnte ja auch was dabei sein was ich noch wollte.
Danach, wenn ich mir sicher bin kann ich von "Nachrichten löschen" auf "vom Server löschen" umstellen.
Dann wird die entsprechende Mail gar nicht erst downgeloadet. Aber ich kriege von den Aktivitäten auch nichts mehr mit.

Ich meine ja nur.
Dieß ist eine gute möglichkeit regelmäßige Spam Mails mit 0190 Dailern abzustellen.


----------



## Heiko (2 Januar 2003)

Hase007 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub du hast dir Outlook auch noch nicht so richtig angeschaut.


Ich muß mir nicht ins Knie schießen um zu wissen dass das weh tut...


			
				Hase007 schrieb:
			
		

> Danach, wenn ich mir sicher bin kann ich von "Nachrichten löschen" auf "vom Server löschen" umstellen.


Der Client hat nur die Headerdaten zum filtern. Das reicht aber nicht. Die Filterung muß am Server erfolgen und der verankert einen Header der dann vom Client ausgewertet werden kann.
Rein clientbasierte Filterung ist nicht sinnvoll.

BTW: Ich "darf" bei meinem Arbeitgeber mit Outlook arbeiten und bin dort unter anderem für die Mailumgebung zuständig. Glaube mir, ich kenne Outlook.


----------



## virenscanner (2 Januar 2003)

> Danach, wenn ich mir sicher bin kann ich von "Nachrichten löschen" auf "vom Server löschen" umstellen.


Allerdings gehen dann auch alle erwünschten Mails, die die entsprechenden Suchworte zufällig enthalten, verloren. Insofern ist dies sicherlich keine wirklich "sinnvolle" Lösung.


----------



## Hase007 (2 Januar 2003)

Ihr seit ja alle Miessmacher  :bigcry: 

Ein Freund wird mir ja wohl kaum eine Mail mit "Zugangssoftware" oder "Kontaktanzeige" schicken.  :lol:


----------



## virenscanner (2 Januar 2003)

Triviales Szenario:

Ein Freund hat selber so eine SPAM erhalten und will von Dir wissen, was Du davon hältst. In seiner Mail an Dich könnten dann diese Worte wohl doch vorkommen, oder?

Ich will auch nichts "miesmachen", sondern nur darauf hinweisen, dass eine Löschung nur anhand einzelner Schlüsselworte mit Sicherheit keine vernünftige Lösung seien kann.


----------



## Devilfrank (2 Januar 2003)

Oder Dein Freund hat sich den Virus Yaha_K eingefangen und weiss gar nix davon, dass er diesen als Mail weiterversendet...
Dann hast Du richtig "Spass", wenn Dein OE nicht gepatcxht ist.


Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (2 Januar 2003)

Hase007 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seit ja alle Miessmacher  :bigcry:


Das sehe ich anders. Ich sträube mich nur gegen "Lösungen" die keine sind. Das ist schlechter als ganz ohne.


			
				Hase007 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Freund wird mir ja wohl kaum eine Mail mit "Zugangssoftware" oder "Kontaktanzeige" schicken.  :lol:


Das vielleicht nicht, aber Viren, Trojaner, etc.
Und zwar ohne dass er was davon merkt.


----------



## hhv01 (2 Januar 2003)

*Spam filtern*

Hallo,

weiter oben im Thread ist bereits eine wichtige Aussage getroffen worden:

 "...der Spam soll ja gar nicht erst auf Deinen lokalen Rechner..."

Und wie wir anhand der Beispiele sehen konnten, nuetzt auch ein ausgekluegelter
Filter nichts, wenn eine mail von einem Freund auf dem POP-Server liegt,
die einschlaegige Schluesselworte enthaelt. Entweder kommt sie dort gar nicht
im Posteingang an, weil sie bereits auf dem Server aufgrund der selbstdefinerten
Filter gekillt wird, oder sie wird runtergeladen und wird lokal geschreddert.

Ich kann deshalb nur empfehlen, sich den Posteingang auf dem POP-Server vor
dem Runterladen anzugucken und bei Bedarf gleich dort zu loeschen.

Ob OE eine derartige Funktion hat, ist mir nicht bekannt.
Der Pegasus hat die Funktion "Selektiver Download" eingebaut; "The Bat"
bietet auch so eine Funktion. Es gibt sicherlich noch mehrere Win-Clients,
die das koennen.
Ausserdem ist ein Freeware-Tool verfuegbar namens "e-mail-Killer" oder so
aehnlich (siehe Google), mit dem man seinen POP-Server checken und 
unerwuenschte/verdaechtige Post ebenfalls gleich dort loeschen kann.

Manche e-mail-clients (vom "Pegasus" zumindest ist mir dies bekannt) verfuegen
auch ueber "Beschwerde"-PlugIns, die den Spam bzw. dessen Header-Informationen
an den Provider zusammen mit einem Beschwerdetext zurueckschicken.

M f G

Hans.


----------



## Heiko (2 Januar 2003)

*Re: Spam filtern*



			
				hhv01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann deshalb nur empfehlen, sich den Posteingang auf dem POP-Server vor dem Runterladen anzugucken und bei Bedarf gleich dort zu loeschen.


Das ist zwar einerseits richtig, andererseits bringts aber nichts. Damit muß ich ja jede Mail doch manuell anschauen. Und genau das will ich nicht. Ich will sicher sein dass die Mails, die ich erhalte, kein SPAM sind.
Wenn ich doch wieder manuell schauen muß bringt mir auch der Filter nichts.


----------



## Hase007 (2 Januar 2003)

Doch!!!

Ist ganz einfach.
Man erstellt z.b. einen Filter und legt ein neues Verzeichniss an in dem z.b. alle Mails von "Freunden" abgelegt werden.
Wenn ich dann alle E-Mail Adressen von meinen Freunden in den Filter eingebe, dann kann ich mir sicher sein daß in dem Verzeichniss kein Spam dabei ist.


----------



## technofreak (2 Januar 2003)

Das ist eine Whitelistlösung, die nur funktionieren kann bei bekannter Senderliste. Damit werden alle !!
nicht bekannten Adressen ausgesperrt.
Das mag für eine Privatperson mit überschaubaren Adresslisten akzeptabel sein, für professionellen
 Einsatz völlig indiskutabel. wie sollte z.B der Webmaster dieser Seite vorher wissen, wer in 
seinen "Freundeskreis" gehört. 
Gruß
tf


----------



## Hase007 (2 Januar 2003)

Für einen Webmaster mag das schon sein, aber für einen Otto-Normaluser der 40 verschiedene E-Mail Adressen in seinen Adreßbuch hat würde ich sagen ist es optimal, weils kein Geld kostet und man auf den ersten Blick sieht daß man von einen Freind eine E-Mail bekommen hat.
Das was dann noch im Posteingang liegt ist entweder ein neuer E-Mail Absender oder eine übriggebliebene Spam.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2003)

Aber wie ist das? ich sehe daß ich neue Nachrichten habe und gehe z.B auf Posteingang ... dann kann ich die Spam Mails ja ungelesen löschen.
ich meien das macht doch nichts, wenn ich diese Mails ungeöffnet lösche oder?


----------



## Hase007 (3 Januar 2003)

Wenn die Spam Mail wirklich ungeöffnet bleibt macht das natürlich nichts, ausser man hat bei Outlook das Fenster aktiviert sobald man draufklickt daß die Nachricht angezeigt wird.
Bei Textnachrichten ist es egal, aber bei HTML Mails ist oft ein Link mit einer Nummer vorhanden wo der Absender merkt daß die Spam geöffnet wurde.

Man kann sich zumindest viel Arbeit sparen wenn man bekannte Spamversender in einen Filter einträgt.

Tip: In fast jeder Spam kommt irgendwo ziemlich weit unten immer "unsubscribe", "mailing list" oder  "bitte hier klicken".
Wenn man sowas in einen Filter aufnimmt und in einen Ordner "Spam" verschiebt, dürfte der Posteingang schon um einiges ausgerümpelt sein.


----------



## Devilfrank (3 Januar 2003)

Hase007 schrieb:
			
		

> Tip: In fast jeder Spam kommt irgendwo ziemlich weit unten immer "unsubscribe", "mailing list" oder  "bitte hier klicken".
> Wenn man sowas in einen Filter aufnimmt und in einen Ordner "Spam" verschiebt, dürfte der Posteingang schon um einiges ausgerümpelt sein.




Dies trifft jedoch auch auf viele Newsletter zu, die dann ebenfalls von vornherein ausgeschlossen ist...


----------



## Hase007 (3 Januar 2003)

Wenn du irgendwelche Newsletter bestellt hast, dann kennt man auch sicherlich die Absenderadresse. 
Man erstellt einen neuen Filter "Newsletter" und verschiebt sie mit den entsprechenden Filter (E-Mail Adresse) in den Ordner.

Man kann somit automatisch alle E-Mails nach Kategorien in Ordner sortieren.

Ich hab bei mir 6 Ordner in den der Filter die E-Mails hineinsortiert.
Spam, Online Bestellungen, Mails von Freunden, Falsch Adressierte E-Mails, Logfiles vom Router, Alarme vom Router.

Was bei mir im Posteingang liegen bleibt sind nur Mails auf denen keine Regel zutrifft.


----------

